# Wert alter PC, verkaufen oder aufrüsten?



## MICHI123 (8. Januar 2013)

*Wert alter PC, verkaufen oder aufrüsten?*

Hi,
in meinem alten PC ist ja die Grafikkarte abgeraucht, da ist nun ersatzweise eine Radeon x1950GT 512mb drin. 
Optional könnte ich von einem Freund eine gebrauchte hd4870pro kriegen, die war aber schonmal defekt, und funktioniert nun nach einer Stunde im Backofen wohl wieder^^.
Nun benötigt meine Schwester einen neuen PC für Office, Internet, DVDs, und ich eigentlich auch mal einen neuen. 
Da wäre die Überlegung, ob ich ihr meinen alten verkaufe, und dann einen komplett neuen kaufe. Frage wäre, ob sich das überhaupt noch lohnt und sinn macht. 
Alte Konfiguration:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300  64bit
ASUS P5QL Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P43, ATX
4GB-KIT G-Skill PC6400/800, CL 4	 
Enermax Pro82+ 425W	 
Festplatte: Samsung HD501LJ 500GB 7200,16 MB Cache
Grafikkarte nun: Radeon x1950GT 512mb

Was ist für den ein fairer Preis?
Wenn ich Gehäuse, Netzteil, DVD-Laufwerk, Festplatte behalten würde für den neuen, würde ich ja gut 130€ sparen...


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2013)

Was heißt "lohnen" ? Also, mit ner AMD 7950 würden alle Spiele ruckelfrei auf hohen Details bei Dir laufen, da in Sachen CPU keine Wunderdinge von seiten der SPiele erwartet werden (den Konsolen sei Dank). Es wird halt einige Spiele geben, bei denen vlt der LeistungsZUWACHS nicht viel höher als mit einer zB AMD 7870 ist, weil die CPU das verhindert - da sprechen wir aber dann davon, dass Du wegen der CPU halt "nur" zB 80 FPS hast. Aber es wird nicht dazu kommen, dass Du wegen der CPU nur 30-40FPS hast. D.h.: Deine CPU + eine AMD 7870 oder 7950 bringt dann halt bei manchen SPielen mit beiden Karten um die 80FPS, weil die CPU nicht mehr FPS zulässt. Mit ner modernen CPU für 170-210€ hättest Du mit ner 7870 dann vlt 100FPS, mit ner 7950 ca 120FPS, weil da die CPU nicht auf nur 80FPS begrenzt.

Du wirst halt so oder so früher oder später mal aufrüsten - die Frage ist: sollst Du es JETZT machen und Deine Schwester davon profitieren, dass sie keinen neuen PC kaufen muss, oder wartest Du noch, bis auch WEGEN der CPU maximal zB 50 FPS drin sind?

Wegen des Preises für den PC: also, einzeln würden die Teile mehr bringen als zusammen, da manche halt noch NUR eine "gute" CPU für so775 suchen, oder NUR ein Baord, und DDR2-RAM ist auch deutlich teurer als DDR3, aber manch einer braucht halt DDR2. *Neu* würden Bauteile, die gleichgut oder sogar besser sind, keine 200€ kosten (Intel G860 ca 60€, Board ca 50€, 4GB RAM ca 20€, bessere Graka als die x1950GT ca 70€ = 200€)

Ach ja: spielt Deine Schwester denn?


----------



## Nummer-7 (12. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ich hätte auch gerne mal einen Rat wieviel ich noch für meinen 3 Jahre alten PC verlangen kann.
Hier die Daten:

*RAM*: 2 x 6GB DDR3 Triple-KIT Kingston Valueram PC1333 CL9 	 
*Prozessor*: Intel Core i7-920 Box 8192Kb, LGA1366 	 
*Laufwerk*: LG GH22NS40/NS30 bare schwarz SATA II 	 
*Mainboard*: MSI Eclipse SLI, Intel X58, ATX, DDR3, LGA1366 	 
*Netzteil*: OCZ GameXStream 850 Watt SLI Ready 	 
*Grafka*: Point of View GeForce GTX295 1792MB PCI-Express 	 	 
*Festplatten*: Hitachi hds72101cla332, 1000GB
                                     Samsung HD322HJ, 320GB, 16MB 
*Soundkarte*: SoundBlaster X-Fi Extreme
*Gehäuse*: Thermaltake Bach Media silber VB8000SNS
*Monitor*: LG Flatron W2442PA


----------



## tapferertoaser (12. Januar 2013)

Nummer-7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hätte auch gerne mal einen Rat wieviel ich noch für meinen 3 Jahre alten PC verlangen kann.
> Hier die Daten:
> ...


 
Schwer zu sagen, ich würde mal grob 500€ - 600€ sagen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2013)

Ich würd als gesamt-PC eher weniger als 500€ sagen, da der von der Leistung her nicht besser als ein nagelneuer für 500€, maximal 600€ ist, dazu halt noch der Monitor.

Aber wenn Du die Teile separat verkaufst, ist mehr drin, da zB die CPU oder die Karte jeweils noch einzeln von manchen gesucht werden, die zB das passende Board, aber nur ne defekte CPU haben, oder die eine zweite GTX295 einbauen wollen (obwohl das bei deren Strombedarf Wahnsinn ist) - auch das Board ist halt einzeln sicher noch einiges Wert, wenn einer bei dem Sockel bleiben, aber ein gutes Board haben will. Auch das Netzteil einzeln wäre noch rel. viel wert. 

Aber niemand zahlt dir für den PC, nur weil da ein besseres Netzteil drin ist und das Board ein Top-Modell ist, mehr als für einen effektiv gleichstarken PC mit einem Baord und Netzeil, das einfach nur "ausreicht", daher nutzt es nicht viel, dass Du da Top-Komponenten drin hast, wenn Du den PC als Ganzes verkaufst.


----------



## RichardLancelot (12. Januar 2013)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, ich würde mal grob 500€ - 600€ sagen.


 Lass es mal eher bei 450-500 bewenden, immerhin ist der Kram gebraucht. Ich schließe mich aber herbs Einschätzung zum Einzelpreis der Komponenten an.


----------



## Nummer-7 (12. Januar 2013)

Ok, vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Dann werde ich die Teile mal einzeln verschleudern!


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2013)

willst du denn nen neuen PC?


----------



## Nummer-7 (12. Januar 2013)

ich will zum platz sparen auf einen laptop umsteigen...


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2013)

Nummer-7 schrieb:


> ich will zum platz sparen auf einen laptop umsteigen...


 
Wirklich? Dir ist klar, dass ein Laptop für 1500€ nicht mal die Leistung eines 600€-PCs hat? Und viel sparst Du doch auch nicht: Laptop "offen" nimmt doch fast genausoviel Platz weg wie Monitor + Tastatur bei nem PC, und der PC selbst steht idR einfach unterm Tisch ^^

Bei deinem PC könntest Du nur durch ein GrakaUpgrade für 260-270€ nen TopPC draus machen. Würd ich mir echt überlegen.


----------



## svd (12. Januar 2013)

Du kannst ja auch einen Core i3 (der Temperaturen wegen, Core i7 im Notebook macht, mit den üblichen mobilen GPUs eh keinen Sinn) und eine kurze GTX 660 (muss etwa so schnell wie eine GTX680M sein, die erst ab fast 2000€ Notebooks verbaut wird) in ein Mini ITX Gehäuse (wie den Cooltek Coolcube, DVD Laufwerk muss halt extern her) quetschten.


----------



## Nummer-7 (13. Januar 2013)

Ist der Unterschied wirklich so krass? 
Taugt der hier z.B. XMX Gaming Notebook K73-2S by: XMX - XMX Gaming Shop nix gegen nen pc?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2013)

Nummer-7 schrieb:


> Ist der Unterschied wirklich so krass?
> Taugt der hier z.B. XMX Gaming Notebook K73-2S by: XMX - XMX Gaming Shop nix gegen nen pc?



Jein: du kannst zB Far Cry 3 auf "hoch" mit fast 40 FPS spielen, Hitman Absolution mit 35 FPS, CoD BlackOPs2 mit 70 FPS... siehe hier: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ 

aber das auf nur 1368x786 - das Schenker hat ja FullHD, dh. da sind die Werte dann schlechter. 

MIt nem PC für ca 500€ (AMD X4 965 oder Intel G870, AMD 7850 Graka, 8GB RAM, 1000GB HDD, Gehäuse+Netzteil...)  könntest in FullHD FC3 auf hoch ebenso schnell spielen, Hitman auch, Black OPS2 mit über 80 FPS.... wenn man 100€ mehr ausgibt für ne bessere Graka wird es nochmal deutlich schneller, oder ebenso bei ner besseren CPU. Für ca 700€ wäre also ein eindeutig deutlich besserer PC drin.


Ist also ein teurer Aufpreis fürs Platzsparen, und in Sachen Gaming aufrüsten kannst Du so ein Notebook auch nicht so einfach - wenn überhaupt, dann nur sehr teuer.


----------



## svd (13. Januar 2013)

Wow, dafür, dass ein SLI Gespann verbaut wird, ist das Notebook sogar relativ günstig...

Laut Notebookcheck spielen die GTX670MX im SLI Verbund, im Notebookbereich, (noch) sehr weit oben mit. 
Im direkten Vergleich zu Desktopkarten platziert sich das Setup zwischen GTX570 und GTX580. Genau wie eine einzelne GTX660.

Ein Jahr darauf kann diese jedoch, ohne großen Aufwand, durch eine beliebige 200€ Karte ersetzt werden. 
Das Notebook, welches bis dahin massiv an Wert verloren hat, nur durch ein neues Gerät...

Wenn Mobilität nicht oberste Priorität hat, lohnt sich ein Gamingnotebook, meiner Meinung nach, nicht.
Geht es rein um den benötigten Platz für ein PC System... es muss ja nicht immer ein Midi-Tower sein.
Das oben verlinkte Mini-ITX Gehäuse (oder ein Mini-Tower) lässt sich doch sicher irgendwo unter dem Tisch verstauen. 
Eine kabellose Tastatur/Maus Kombination, die gibt's mittlerweile auch in gamingtauglich, ist auch schnell beiseite gelegt.
Falls der PC-Tisch einen fixen Standort hat... ich habe letztes Jahr den Monitor an die Wand gehängt. (Wegen eines Regals nicht so hoch wie ich es gerne hätte, das muss ich mal korrigieren, aber der Centerspeaker steht zumindest nicht mehr *vor*, sondern *halb unter* dem Monitor.)

Mit relativ wenig Aufwand (nicht zuletzt auch finanziell) kannst du einen schnellen kompakten Stand PC auf die Beine stellen, bei Bedarf aber trotzdem genug Platz auf dem Schreibtisch schaffen, um ein 500 Teile Puzzle zusammenzusetzen oder Hausaufgaben zu erledigen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2013)

Wie jetzt SLI?   *nachseh*  seltsam, als ich gestern auf der Website war, fehlten etliche Menüs - da konnte man nix von SLI sehen... 


Dann ist das im Vergleich zu anderen Notebooks sogar sehr gut, auch wenn trotzdem die Leistung schwächer oder maximal vergleichbar mit nem PC für 700€ ist...  wenn der SLI-Verbund sich bei ner GTX 660 einpendelt, wäre der nicht besser als eine Desktopkarte für 200€.


----------



## Nummer-7 (13. Januar 2013)

Das Ding ist auch, ich bin kein großer Gamer mehr. Was ich mache, ist ab und zu mal FIFA oder den Manager zocken, Filme anschauen, Musik hören, ein bisschen Office und halt im Netz surfen. Dafür sollte auch ein Notebook reichen, oder? Was mir halt noch wichtig wäre, das Notebook per HDMI an den TV anzuschließen....


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2013)

Nummer-7 schrieb:


> Das Ding ist auch, ich bin kein großer Gamer mehr. Was ich mache, ist ab und zu mal FIFA oder den Manager zocken, Filme anschauen, Musik hören, ein bisschen Office und halt im Netz surfen. Dafür sollte auch ein Notebook reichen, oder? Was mir halt noch wichtig wäre, das Notebook per HDMI an den TV anzuschließen....



Okay, dafür reicht das locker - dafür würde aber selbst ein Notebook für 700€ reichen: Fujitsu Lifebook NH571, Core i7-2640M, 4GB RAM, 500GB, Windows 7 Home Premium (NH751MX7A2DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland    FiFa13 auf max in FullHD über 100FPS, das braucht ja schließlich kaum Power: NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ   und auch für andere teils viel anspruchsvollere Spiele auf niedrigen bis mittleren Details reicht es, denn so gut wie jedes Spiel hat nen Modus, der der Konsolenversion ähnelt, und DIE sind ja megaschwach verglichen mit modernen PCs, so dass diese Grafikmodi wenig Power brauchen.

Wenn es FulHD sein muss, musst du aber doch ein anderes suchen.


----------

